# Problem while flashing RUU images.



## THEFILLTER

Working on a incredible 2 that won't get past the white htc screen. Looked over the RUU and to which I chose the corresponding one with 2.3.4 and my radios and a such because I can't tell anything else besides HBOOT information.

Renamed the RUU the PG32IMG file and the phone verifys it and checks it. Then it proceeds to ask me do I want to go through with the update. I press volume up for yes.

Now the weird things is it updates number 1 which is TP and says everything is okay. Then goes down to 2 which is recovery and says updating with no status bar...It's just stuck at updating. Does anyone know what would cause this?

I thought maybe I would try unlocking the bootloader first and when I got to the screen it wouldn't let me check yes. It would highlight it but would choose it. It would only choose no.

Anyone with some info? I'm kinda stuck on this one because I've had none of these problems with any other HTC products.


----------



## THEFILLTER

So since writing the original post I've tried flashing through fast boot in cmd and I still have had failure issues. I really am confused on this one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Assuming you have S-OFF, try just flashing /system and boot through fastboot. Open up the RUU on your computer and grab system.img and boot.img from it. Then flash them with fastboot:

fastboot flash system system.img
fastboot flash boot boot.img
fastboot -w

That should flash those two images and then wipe /data and /cache.


----------



## THEFILLTER

Is there any way to get into adb through anything other than while in the OS? Im S-ON right now because thats how I got the device so I'm really at a stand still because I can only go through fastboot. When I flash the PG32IMG it just gets stuck at recovery. While in recovery I can't mount anything.


----------



## THEFILLTER

I've pretty much gotten to the point that there is no hope for this phone. I can't get in to adb, can't flash through fastboot, can't unlock bootloader and can't boot anything.

I might as well just put it to rest.


----------



## jellybellys

You shouldn't be able to use a adb in the bootloader. As for flashing those images, s-off is a necessity. What errors is fastboot giving you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## THEFILLTER

When I flash system and boot separately it gives me

sending 'system' (571388 KB)...
OKAY [ 92.828s]
writing 'system'...
(bootloader) signature checking...
FAILED (remote: signature verify fail)
finished. total time: 167.951s


----------



## jellybellys

That's because you don't have s-off. What I meant was flashing the ruu via fastboot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## THEFILLTER

jellybellys said:


> That's because you don't have s-off. What I meant was flashing the ruu via fastboot.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hangs on number 2 which is recovery. It shows "updating" but their is no status bar for it like its loading at the top right. Number 1 which is "TP" loaded fine.

Is there a way to fix the hanging at recovery?


----------



## jellybellys

THEFILLTER said:


> Hangs on number 2 which is recovery. It shows "updating" but their is no status bar for it like its loading at the top right. Number 1 which is "TP" loaded fine.
> 
> Is there a way to fix the hanging at recovery?


What does fastboot output in the terminal when you flash the ruu via fastboot?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## THEFILLTER

Can you get me the command on flashing this? Is it "fastboot flash update PG32IMG.zip"?


----------



## THEFILLTER

jellybellys said:


> What does fastboot output in the terminal when you flash the ruu via fastboot?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This is what I get when I flash "fastboot flash update PG32IMG.zip"

C:\Users\Steven\AndroidSDK	ools\platform-tools>fastboot flash update PG32IMG.zip

sending 'update' (294324 KB)...
OKAY [ 48.281s]
writing 'update'...
(bootloader) signature checking...
FAILED (remote: signature verify fail)
finished. total time: 87.723s


----------



## jellybellys

It's fastboot update update.zip not flash update.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## THEFILLTER

C:\Users\Yates\AndroidSDK	ools\platform-tools>fastboot update update.zip
Whoops: didn't find expected signature
read_central_directory_entry failed
error: failed to access zipdata in 'àⁿèCy☻=√,y8n/╡┌►≈ìUZz]╟ò►d.⌠ú♫whu¼!π4z┬¬═Ä‼█
♥┐x+Äú¢╧½≤N=∞7┤zτìÖ)┐Jâ«Φëj'╙^h┐÷:╟▄⌐$▒▐₧F├æ$▲b▌5Sí|BvΓ|jm÷ò9Tj7¥+╛ÜA±s,ò▓φ[σ
µgÖU⌠6zΩφM♀»W'E.eφ♂⌐╥\↕í'¥!lRU╒♫qÄ♥ÆΓ'∙╥ÿ┼Ñ╒∞lMu!l┐╣Γ╙[◄→│ÆΓô?o§qùÜüé╢öΦΩULwSe╣±
òO╢σ╬∟╚:ê,▒√d6♥╫ûYx".┘-
└hεÜ╩½Σi"½ÅxáæX╟O▒/│♥îòπ☼i₧Æ▒¼Ω'┼RE∙─u♫≡▐f╨⌡§)o◄/₧▐↓♣J₧▼ú]VK╒WgÇB░╓Tò╜_→Φ♦♫┤?O╛▼
5xπ↔⌐é≤$v~µ¶ölc▒╔Æ≡¬‼s╚╞░Ç8¼≥═╢╬²cÅ╬T∩¬εm*≥█}╩=↨Y☺ª;U_ñùδr D═Çä→^ H┘ö╨¢}.▓
ïdn-☻|Wü└
p|⌐▓Au⌐δ┬5╤£1☻â ‼╙∩╡⌡ÿ╫r/↕·#R╓J▌J╓ºφyÉü¼@╒ü╔ε2ª^↨Æ╡╘(▲P~C─zX═[email protected]½C░╫╛x¥h↓╚j▌▀aHφ¶
╨π±┌Θ±Y⌡<ñ¿u▀Γæ²J↑§&√σ{à±╖δ∟v▀ÖÖóm}7Ω╥◄╝-¼xH─÷Q├@çb:≥▬ë↓┌↑♦↨ ♣ÖΦ°.┘╞ë→«Ñ·d←~√→≡¢
°°↕┼☺ç╣☼1Jφ→Je"₧k╡&⌂v▌╪°eòmJΓ┌♣┌J│■C_Θy╨1ÇH δ▼¬Ñ+,▐☻↑≈pU[%♦ΦO`æ▓▐←óπ√╔ε╪#─¥Ω▼]Oτ
♥ï▌σ╝╥Å╣o₧u☼JP┌Lt┼7|R╤[vD▲µ;KεR⌐°π⌡σ╟«Ωº9 aα→
ΩL=♠G╓▬╠_█│^.╜☻z$╠X↑┘â⌂½$k⌂¡*{φô╟G<ß¶╟^╟pw%Σùï²"ê~!⌠EΣ∞?ÉZ ▌'g╥'

I get all that when I rename the PG32IMG to update.


----------



## jellybellys

Have you checked the md5sum on the ruu yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kb8no

I have exact same problem. Free phone. Worked. Ota upgrade crashed. Won't boot. S=on. never got to unlock and root before it crashed. No a ADB debugging set. Cannot capture attention of phone. RUU hangs at boot loader. I think boot loader is corrupted. Maybe format is corrupted. I'd love to get this working. Anybody know how to solve this dilemma?


----------



## Dance Pony

im in the exzact same boat, cant get anything to work.. and when i check img in the bootloader, everything is 0's. if anyone finds a fix, please let us know


----------

